# Wendy Conner, aka CuteFatchick, aka Big Cutie Wendy has passed away at 41



## cazagordas (Jan 21, 2020)

https://www.dignitymemorial.com/obi...3n7KyNSxR1chC-7FTtJCWteR3Y20LhPWkTcgnN_n4_zy4

We used to be very close. I'm sad about this.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 21, 2020)

cazagordas said:


> https://www.dignitymemorial.com/obi...3n7KyNSxR1chC-7FTtJCWteR3Y20LhPWkTcgnN_n4_zy4
> 
> We used to be very close. I'm sad about this.


 
I remember her. I don't think I ever really spoke with her or got to know her at all, but she certainly always seemed to me to be a positive presence around here. Sad news indeed. RIP

Thank you for sharing, cazagordas. Peace be with you.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 21, 2020)

Only 41? Way too young.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 27, 2020)

That's a shame. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## extra_m13 (Jan 28, 2020)

sad to read about this , sorry for your loss


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow, that is really sad. I haven't heard from her in years. We hung out together a few times almost 15 years ago now. We didn't live that far apart back then.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm sure Wendy will be fondly remembered here Caz


----------

